# Is my insurance company screwing me?



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

So long story short..the other day I got rear ended while I was sitting at a red light. Lady cracked out on drugs driving with suspended license with no insurance slams into the back of me at 30mph. I need a new side panel on the drivers side box, bumper and tailgate. yeah it sucks that it goes on my insurance now but what are you going to do. The question I have is after the accident I noticed my weatherguard tool box lid is tweaked and it hits when you try to close it. You have to push hard on it to get it to latch and then you have to pry up on it to try to open it. So the body shop was talking to my insurance company and they want them to try to straighten it out. I feel they should just replace the damn thing. There is a reason I bought the best of the best of all toolboxes. I guess I just feel after a accident nothing is ever the same. Something always is rattling or squeaking or dosent line up. Im going to keep fighting with them on this one. What do you guys think?


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

well that your problem, you bought one thats to heavy duty, so it's repairable & too expensive to replace, lol JK imo all insurance agentcies screw you.


----------



## Drakeslayer (Feb 11, 2011)

Forget the toolbox. I would tell them you want a new truck, that will never be the same either.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I hate insurance companies however, I'd have to agree that it should be tweaked some so it opens and closes right. Is the tool box brand new as in you just bought it and installed it? If not then there's no reason they should replace it WITH a new one. Maybe find a used one to replaced the used one that's tweaked, or just have them twist it back to normal.


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

keep fighting!

on a side note... price out your lid on your box from your local WG dealer, might just have to take the check from the ins company and add a few dollars on a new box.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

How's your neck and back feeling?$$$$


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

sounds like they will pay 80% toward a new toolbox if they cant straighten the old one. Hope they cant! lol


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Just make sure somewhere on the the police report it said her fault.Then when you go for the claim you should be able to request it be replaced.:hidden damage" Don't go though your insurance. You already got a zero paid out claim on you.


----------



## nighthawk117 (Nov 29, 2008)

Here is a little fact for ya, you are insured, you pay your agent for coverage, you got hit, at no fault to you. It is the insurance companies responsibility to repair or replace to your satisfaction the damaged items! They are in turn responsible to seek reimbursement from the individual for incurred damage !! Do not settle for less, the truck and box were not damaged or bent or sticking prior to the accident, nor should they be now !! This is why we all get to pay rediculous amounts of money for the " just in case accident " , it's time for them to PAY UP and not offer a percentage. Been there done that !


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

ALC-GregH;1537572 said:


> I hate insurance companies however, *I'd have to agree that it should be tweaked some so it opens and closes right. Is the tool box brand new as in you just bought it and installed it? If not then there's no reason they should replace it WITH a new one. Maybe find a used one to replaced the used one that's tweaked, or just have them twist it back to normal.*


 this is my one hand......



nighthawk117;1537736 said:


> Here is a little fact for ya, you are insured, you pay your agent for coverage, you got hit, at no fault to you. It is the insurance companies responsibility to repair or replace to your satisfaction the damaged items! They are in turn responsible to seek reimbursement from the individual for incurred damage !! Do not settle for less, the truck and box were not damaged or bent or sticking prior to the accident, nor should they be now !! This is why we all get to pay ridiculous amounts of money for the " just in case accident " , it's time for them to PAY UP and not offer a percentage. Been there done that !


 All of this (motioning my hand in a big circle payup ) is the other hand and it's saying dig deep, push hard and get as much as you can out of the ordeal. Don't sign off on anything until you have everything back to normal. Then when they send you a settlement paper that says they'll give you "X" amount to "close" the case. Tell them they're crazy and to more then double the amount on them to settle. Heck you might even get 4x the money offered. As Nighthawk said, been there, done that.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks for the advise guys. That was my thought. I pay a premium every month for a situation like this and now that I need to use it they are jerking me around. The insurance company is suppose to be working for me...not the other way around. I wont back down!


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Yep, I just went down this road with my Yukon last month. I got T-boned (totaled, Not my fault) and had to fight to keep my undercarriage and wiring to my plow. They were going to deduct $750 for that stuff because they said it was part of the "plow package". I did my whole claim through emails rather than phone and was able to better get my point across to them because I wasn't stumbling around for words. It really ticked me off when they told me that in Michigan, we are a no fault state and it is not their problem that I was in the wrong place at the wrong time and it was my responsibility to pay for that stuff. Needless to say, I did come out ahead and received over double what I paid for the truck (a year and a half ago) and kept the undercarriage and wiring when it was all said and done. JUST KEEP FIGHTING and be bull headed to the claims people if you have to.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

Vogel Law Firm 701-237-6983. Might want to sue the city too, after all you wouldn't have had that accident if they didn't put that light there


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Don't have your insurance pay for it. As I said it will count against you even if they collect from the other insurance company. Find out who their adjuster is get their estimate then go get your own.They can't force you to go with theirs


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

grandview;1538019 said:


> Don't have your insurance pay for it. As I said it will count against you even if they collect from the other insurance company. Find out who their adjuster is get their estimate then go get your own.They can't force you to go with theirs


I dunno how it works elsewhere, but a the fault lays 100% on someone who rearends you in MA.


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

grandview;1538019 said:


> Don't have your insurance pay for it. As I said it will count against you even if they collect from the other insurance company. Find out who their adjuster is get their estimate then go get your own.They can't force you to go with theirs


I think you missed this part.



> Lady cracked out on drugs driving with suspended license with no insurance


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Plowtoy;1537838 said:


> Yep, I just went down this road with my Yukon last month. I got T-boned (totaled, Not my fault) and had to fight to keep my undercarriage and wiring to my plow. They were going to deduct $750 for that stuff because they said it was part of the "plow package". I did my whole claim through emails rather than phone and was able to better get my point across to them because I wasn't stumbling around for words. It really ticked me off when they told me that in Michigan, we are a no fault state and it is not their problem that I was in the wrong place at the wrong time and it was my responsibility to pay for that stuff. Needless to say, I did come out ahead and received over double what I paid for the truck (a year and a half ago) and kept the undercarriage and wiring when it was all said and done. JUST KEEP FIGHTING and be bull headed to the claims people if you have to.


I had a wreck last summer (11). Not my fault.

Not knowing better I allowed the tow company to tow it to their yard.

The next time this happens as long as I'm conscience enough I will demand the vehicle be towed to my yard.
I own both of my work trucks out right. So this shouldn't be a problem.

After going thru an insurance claim before I'll have things like the truck side mounts etc removed from my truck before they ever get around to settling the claim.

I had a very heavy duty front bumper replacement that was not totaled but the ins company was not going to give me any thing for the bumper. I told them that either they paid for it or I was taking it off. 
The adjuster told me to get with it, he didn't care since they weren't paying for it any way.


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

leigh;1537578 said:


> How's your neck and back feeling?$$$$


Some times that takes time to show up.

My wife got rearended about a year ago. 
She still has a lot of problem with it. Similar situation, the other driver had a suspended license because of prior DUI.
No insurance. We've been fighting with ours to cover her medical needs. 
She needs to go to physical therapy but they don't know if they are going to pay for it BS.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

BPS#1;1538100 said:


> I think you missed this part.


Right, but a no fault means that even if your own ins co pays you and doesnt get any money from the people who hit you, it still doesnt count against you......


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

ducaticorse;1538160 said:


> Right, but a no fault means that even if your own ins co pays you and doesnt get any money from the people who hit you, it still doesnt count against you......


Yes it does,it's called an ICE claim.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

grandview;1538180 said:


> Yes it does,it's called an ICE claim.


Like I said, different rules and regs depending on location. In MA Speedracer himself could crash into me from behind, and if I was fully insured, my ins co would pay me first, and then go after him in a civil court at no expense to me or my premium. Sounds like ins in your state kind of blows.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Someone hits me from behind it is their fault. I'm talking back office stuff. If you call the 800 number of your insurance company and ask if your covered for something ,they put it in the report as claim not paid out. So if you have a few of these they will raise your rate or cancel you.This why you need to talk to your direct agent,because they may or may not report the inquire


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

grandview;1538190 said:


> Someone hits me from behind it is their fault. I'm talking back office stuff. If you call the 800 number of your insurance company and ask if your covered for something ,they put it in the report as claim not paid out. So if you have a few of these they will raise your rate or cancel you.This why you need to talk to your direct agent,because they may or may not report the inquire


Ahhhhh.. I get what your saying. So now that his stuff is messed up, he needs to talk to his actual agent so they dont put him on paper at HQ inquiring about all this stuff he has yet to claim? Seems complicated to me. I just get full, balls out coverage, and keep receipts of every add on. I have never had an issue with ins before other than them trying to short me on a stolen motorcycle.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

BPS#1;1538106 said:


> Some times that takes time to show up.


This is very true. You think it'll hurt immediately, you think people are making it up when they walk away fine but say it hurts later...but it actually does take time before it starts to hurt.



grandview;1538190 said:


> Someone hits me from behind it is their fault. I'm talking back office stuff. If you call the 800 number of your insurance company and ask if your covered for something ,they put it in the report as claim not paid out. So if you have a few of these they will raise your rate or cancel you.This why you need to talk to your direct agent,because they may or may not report the inquire


Oh yuck. I fear this sort of thing. I have paid so much into the insurance industry over the years, I've cost the industry so little, but I'm still afraid to even ask if claiming the dent from a tree falling on my car will jack my rates because I'm afraid merely asking will jack my rates...


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

So this is what is going on in my situation. She is 100% at fault..but as I stated before she had no insurance what so ever. So my insurance company is going to send the check to my auto body shop and have them fix it. My insurance company is going to go after her for the amount of the damage and my deductible. I will have to call my agent on Monday and talk with her about the whole toolbox issue rather then the claims adjuster at corporate.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

4x4Farmer;1538519 said:


> So this is what is going on in my situation. She is 100% at fault..but as I stated before she had no insurance what so ever. So my insurance company is going to send the check to my auto body shop and have them fix it. My insurance company is going to go after her for the amount of the damage and my deductible. I will have to call my agent on Monday and talk with her about the whole toolbox issue rather then the claims adjuster at corporate.


That seems standard.. Good luck with the tool box.


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

Wow. There's a lot of info here going in every direction. Simple answer is just let your body shop work it out with the claims adjuster. 9 out of 10 times, these things work out fine. The insurance company adjuster does not want to put a bandaid on this just to have to revisit it in a few weeks again because it doesn't work right. Give the carrier a chance. Chances are if the body shop can't repair it, the carrier will pay for a suitable replacement.


----------



## PhilFromErie (Jun 29, 2009)

All I read was the title of the thread, but I'm going to say yes. No matter what insurance companies will screw you.


----------



## campkd6 (Dec 7, 2007)

BPS#1;1538106 said:


> Some times that takes time to show up.


That's for sure when we got hit and rolled 2 times in 4/2011 I didn't feel any pain at all for over an hour until the scene was almost clear and my arm started to go numb. The adrenaline wore off once I started to calm down after the wife and kids were hauled to the ER in ambulances i got to go in a police car. now almost 2 years and 3 shoulder surgeries later almost back to normal still 2 or 3 months of therapy to go till i can go back to work. Hope it is just the truck not you.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

update...the insurance company would not salvage my toolbox...instead they cut me a check for the inconvenience that it no longer works the way it was suppose to. They gave me a check for $600.00 bucks and I got to keep the box so I guess I was happy with that.


----------



## gafred (Nov 8, 2011)

4x4Farmer;1538519 said:


> My insurance company is going to go after her for the amount of the damage and my deductible.


Chance of them recovering is as good as no snow at the north pole....


----------

